

Show HN: Evernote powered website/blogging platform - nerdburn
http://postach.io
We built this 2 months ago, but put a new landing page on it, added some features, and made it publicly available without requiring an invite.
======
anologwintermut
Who needs a blogging platform? With Evernote's lovely security practices your
data is likely public anyway.

------
bmac27
I'll definitely give it a shot as I've become a fairly heavy Evernote user and
the templates look great. The problem is most of what I post to Evernote is
typically in the form of short notes, ideas, lists, bullet points or anything
that I've typically "notepaded" in the past. In other words, nothing that
would be considered "blog-worthy" out of the box. (edit: maybe Tweet-worthy?)
So I would have to flesh out these thoughts into something worth reading on
this platform the same way I do now with any notes I compile: in a word
processor.

(Note that I have no idea whether my habits fit the typical Evernote use case
but I figured I'd throw it out there even if I'm my own cohort.)

~~~
nerdburn
I've got the same issue actually - I've been thinking of using Postach.io as a
way to collect random musings and photos of text in books I'm reading /
pondering.

~~~
ejp
Evernote is perfect for using as a commonplace book [1] for exactly this
purpose. The only drawback is that it's hard to view in a chronological order,
which is a key part of the commonplacing idea. Seems like a blog platform on
top of it could solve this right away.

Now I just need to get around to reading those books I want to excerpt from...

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonplacing>

~~~
julianz
?? Evernote lets you view by created date or updated date, I use both of those
all the time.

------
geekforbrains
Anybody looking for some examples, here's a couple sites:

<http://geekforbrains.com> <http://blog.quoterobot.com>
<http://docs.quoterobot.com> <http://crunchycorner.postach.io>

------
andygcook
You should add a button to a demo on the homepage. It would be nice to see
what a Postach.io blog looks without having to register.

~~~
wilfra
<http://wilfra.postach.io>

Set that up in under a minute.

If they support custom domains I'm in - but don't really like using
subdomains.

edit: they don't seem to support images, i uploaded a screenshot of the admin
area and it didn't render on my blog.

~~~
geekforbrains
Images should be working, I'll check that out. As for custom domains, we
absolute support it, just getting ready to roll it out. You can see custom
domains in action on my site (also run via Postach.io)
<http://geekforbrains.com>

Cheers

~~~
ktrgardiner
When will custom domains be rolled out then?

------
ritonlajoie
I like the website, but it lacks some documentation on how it works, what are
the features you provide, etc... I would like to know more without being
forced to register.

How do these blog post work exactly ? How to make an article ? Does it work by
tagging evernot notes with a special tag ? How does image inclusion works ?

~~~
geekforbrains
Hey, sorry for the lack of details. We're still working on that.

Basically, Postach.io looks in a notebook you specify when creating a site,
for notes that are tagged as "published". This will make a post on your public
site. Any images are pushed to our CDN. If a note is tagged with "page" as
well as "published" its made public as a page. When a note is deleted or the
tag "published" removed, it will be removed form your public site as well as
any images from our CDN.

Hope that answers your questions ;)

~~~
ritonlajoie
yes, thanks!

------
ryanSrich
Super easy to customize and use. I'll be playing around with this more
tonight. Made this in a couple minutes
(<http://onthoughts.postach.io/post/test-post>)

~~~
geekforbrains
Awesome, glad to see you were able to hack a custom theme pretty quick too!
Looks great. We'll have some in-depth theme docs coming later this week.

------
bollockitis
Clever idea. The only problem I see with this is that rare occasion when that
poem you were writing for your Bronies is accidentally tagged as "Published."

~~~
nerdburn
Hey, you could be accidentally famous ;)

------
forrestblount
Would it be possible to allow custom post paths? I'm looking to move off of
posterous and I'd like to preserve the link structure domain.com/title.

~~~
nerdburn
This is a great idea - we'll add it to our roadmap :) Thanks!

------
cavemangeek
This looks great! Evernote is one of my favorite apps and I use it daily. The
Markdown support is just icing on the cake.

~~~
okalex
Agreed, but the markdown formatting didn't seem to work on my first test post.
Still, a really cool idea. Nice job, guys!

~~~
nerdburn
Did you set your "site" to use Markdown? You can edit that when you create /
edit a site on Postach.io.

------
brandonb927
I love Evernote and this has gotta be the most useful and easy-to-use platform
out there, if not the only one I've seen!

------
uslic001
Very easy to use. Great idea. Published my first blog post already.

------
raferx
This is cool. -Rafe from Evernote.

------
theguild
This is an idea whose time has come. I've also seen Evernote used as a game
distribution platform [1-2].

With how much Evernote is expanding as a platform and as a way to store and
index information, maybe the next threat to Google isn't Facebook but Evernote
itself.

[1] [http://flowandzonegames.com/break-bad-habits-addictions-
card...](http://flowandzonegames.com/break-bad-habits-addictions-card-game/)

[2] <http://flowandzonegames.com/hypnotic-visions/>

EDIT: Was Postach.io a bookmarking app in it's past life (and a pretty good
one too)?

~~~
geekforbrains
As far as I know, Postach.io wasn't a bookmarking app. Not one we were running
anyway.

